# Plumbing fixture calculation



## VERMA071 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello Everyone,
I have a question about calculating plumbing fixture for Banquet hall (A-2) Occupancy. The building in question has a big banquet hall (315 Occupant) and 3 smaller halls (109, 140, 96 occupants) served through a common lobby which itself is very large around 2000 SF (417 occupants). My thinking is that occupants in lobby are directly related to having occupants in Banquet hall so I am not supposed add occupants number in lobby area while calculating plumbing fixtures based on occupant load. Am I right or missing something.
Please advice.
Thx,


----------



## RLGA (Oct 4, 2017)

I have seen event venues use both rooms and lobbies for events at the same time. I would not short-change the facility by discounting the lobby. 

With that said, plumbing fixtures are based on the occupant load determined in accordance with Chapter 10; and I seriously doubt the building official would allow the occupant load of the lobby to not be included in the overall occupant load of the building. In some cases where net occupant load factors are used, corridors and ancillary spaces (e.g., restrooms) that are used by occupants of the spaces are not used to determine building occupant load. For example, a school's occupant load is based on the net area of the classrooms and the occupant load of corridors and restrooms are not considered, since the students are either in the classrooms or not.

I don't think lobbies of assembly venues can be considered in the same vein as schools, since lobbies could have people waiting for another show (i.e., as in theaters) or the venue may use the lobby for special events either separately from the other rooms or in addition to the other rooms.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 4, 2017)

The required number of plumbing fixtures total should be sized for the total occupants of the building which would include the lobby.
But when using Table 1004.1.1 to get the occupant load notice "assembly without fixed seats"  which would be a lobby goes by the "net" sq. ft. If you check the definition of Floor Area, Net; it  means you don't count unoccupied areas like hallways, stairways, restrooms, and thickness of walls, etc.. I would think a lobby is like a hallway and would not have an occupant load. Just make sure you call the lobby a corridor on your plans.


----------



## classicT (Oct 5, 2017)

Rick18071 said:


> The required number of plumbing fixtures total should be sized for the total occupants of the building which would include the lobby.
> But when using Table 1004.1.1 to get the occupant load notice "assembly without fixed seats"  which would be a lobby goes by the "net" sq. ft. If you check the definition of Floor Area, Net; it  means you don't count unoccupied areas like hallways, stairways, restrooms, and thickness of walls, etc.. I would think a lobby is like a hallway and would not have an occupant load. Just make sure you call the lobby a corridor on your plans.


No BO is going to buy that. At 2000s.f. and able to hold 417 occupants, it is a sham to call it a hallway.


----------



## steveray (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm with TY.....Although I would try to be a little giving on PF if egress was good....


----------



## tmurray (Oct 6, 2017)

I agree with Steveray. Give it a reasonable occupant load under consultation with the owners for their desired use of the space.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 6, 2017)

I too agree with Steve, I've been to many symposiums at hotels, for the disabled with all presentation rooms used and the lobby filled with venders and exhibits.


----------

